# Elvira Censored?



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I just got back from my LHS, I asked when he would be getting the Elvira kit in. He said that the order had been cancelled by the distributor that he uses, the reason they gave is that they are not going to distribute it because of the "near nudity" represented on the box. He has had to re-order through a different distributor, he remarked that it was an odd decision by the distributor since they had no problem with the Vampirella kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A woman in a low cut dress that has appeared on TV a billion times and is probably more modestly dressed than Snooki?

Idiots.

:freak:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kenlee said:


> I just got back from my LHS, I asked when he would be getting the Elvira kit in. He said that the order had been cancelled by the distributor that he uses, the reason they gave is that they are not going to distribute it because of the "near nudity" represented on the box. He has had to re-order through a different distributor, he remarked that it was an odd decision by the distributor since they had no problem with the Vampirella kit.


I knew it, Moebius misspelled backwords is Satan........:drunk:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

teslabe said:


> I knew it, Moebius misspelled backwords is Satan........:drunk:


 
YOU KNOW TOO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

When I was in retail advertising we used to get angry letters from little old ladies about out obscene swimsuit ads. These were not even photos, but pen and ink renderings by a older woman illustrator we had for fashion art. A one piece suit actually got more complaints than a skimpier two piece drawing- it turned out what made one 'ok' and the other 'obscene' was the pose. The more modest suit had a suggestive pose.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

The Elvira photo on the box is actually an old stock photo that's been around for a very long time. I guess it just got noticed.

Anyway, I ordered mine this morning and just got the shipping notice.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

To be honst that sounds like a line of BS to explain why 1) they forgot to order it 2) didn't order it 3) didn't order enough and it sold out, etc. There are models of naked and half naked girls for car models (Jimmy Flintstone) for example...

I'd ask him what the distributor was... the main Hobby distributors I know of (Stevens, Great Plans, etc. all have the kit).


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That's quite humorous as just yesterday in the Elivra, sweet thread I posted that the box top made me drool! LOL But for a distributor to actually refuse to sell them is absurd. It is most definitely an enticing box cover but go through the check out lines at most grocery stores and note all the sordid pictures on the Enquirers and such celebrity magazines. At least Elvira looks great on that box, not like some of the fat celebs in small bathing suits at the grocery stores! Anyway, my kit is coming mail order enclosed in a cardboard box so the postman won't get any sordid ideas!

Bob K.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

This thread is useless without pictures.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

If I did'nt know any better I'd swear this distributor is part of the current federal administration, "We will decide what is and is not good for you. You are too stupid to decide on your own" I agree with rkoenn that the box art is mild as compared to the crap that lines the checkouts at the local supermarket.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve244 said:


> This thread is useless without pictures.


Now you went and did it....... I'm gonna have to wash my eyes out with soap.......


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

what an impressive feat of engineering that dress is, to contain...um..yeah.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> To be honst that sounds like a line of BS to explain why 1) they forgot to order it 2) didn't order it 3) didn't order enough and it sold out, etc. There are models of naked and half naked girls for car models (Jimmy Flintstone) for example...
> 
> I'd ask him what the distributor was... the main Hobby distributors I know of (Stevens, Great Plans, etc. all have the kit).


I forget the name of the distributor, but the Elvira kits should be in tomorrow so I will ask. He did get the Viper kit from the other distributor so I don't think it is a case of forgetting to order it, especially since two of his employees also want the kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

kenlee said:


> I forget the name of the distributor, but the Elvira kits should be in tomorrow so I will ask. He did get the Viper kit from the other distributor so I don't think it is a case of forgetting to order it, especially since two of his employees also want the kit.


Actually the schlub probably ordered two and his employees got or will get them so he is BSing his way out of explaining the shortage.

Im 100% sure this is BS if he is dealing with a mainstream distributor (Stevens, Horizon, Great Planes, etc.)


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

dreadnaught726 said:


> If I did'nt know any better I'd swear this distributor is part of the current federal administration, "We will decide what is and is not good for you. You are too stupid to decide on your own" I agree with rkoenn that the box art is mild as compared to the crap that lines the checkouts at the local supermarket.


Why not keep the stupidity out of it.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

My local hobby shop has Elvira on the shelf, but not in the display window of the store. 
The owner thinks it's a bit to racy. His store his choice. 

I don't see the Elvira picture on the box as offensive.
I have seen a lot more racy stuff at book stores laying out where everyone could see. 

People should grow up and see it for the art that it is.

If you don't like it, don't look at it.
If you don't want other folks to know about it, don't say anything at all.

Nuff said.
GHB :wave:


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Wow it's just like those women that banned the monster scene kits back in the seventies when Aurora sold out to Nabisco or whatever the hell happend. LOL


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

j2man said:


> Wow it's just like those women that banned the monster scene kits back in the seventies when Aurora sold out to Nabisco or whatever the hell happend. LOL


Puritanical people are the loudest and strive the hardest to get their way. What is worse, torturous scenes or gorgeous flesh??? They just can't live with anything they think is amoral.

Bob K.


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Maybe they are anticipating a "wardrobe malfunction" (we can only wish!!!!)


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

It never happened while she was in my presence.I worked with "Elvira" once,in Tempei,Arizona IIRC.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Horizon Hobby is the distributor that my LHS owner said is not carrying the Elvira kit.


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh my God, all this controversy over a very sexy brunette made in plastic. If it were a blond, she would get a pass like in the real world.


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Steve H said:


> what an impressive feat of engineering that dress is, to contain...um..yeah.


Never underestimate the power of Stick-um


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I wouldn't mind one bit if the model was like the photo on the box, then these bitties would really have something to complain about, heh, some stores have the Cosmopolitan magazine cover behind a cardboard to hide the cover in local stores, I always put the magazine in front of the cardboard, it's just plain fun heh,heh. Karl


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

See? Starduster?.. I bet you meant "biddies" instead of "bitties"

THIS IS WHY THE PICTURE IS BAD....your typing finger got "ideas"...lol

Ahh, Elvira...

Steve


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

...maybe Horizon Hobby just thinks it's a bad kit and they don't want to carry it?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

ShadOAB said:


> ...maybe Horizon Hobby just thinks it's a bad kit and they don't want to carry it?


That would be no. My local hobbyshop owner had pre-orderd Elvira along with the Viper Mk2 through Horizon. The Mk 2 kits arrived, the Elvira kits did not, there was a letter from the owner of Horizon with the order explaining that he personally found the box art offensive and chose not to distribute the kit. He chose to do this at the last minute with no prior notification to his customers, leaving those who had pre-sold the kit scrambling to fill those orders through other distributors. Pretty crappy way to conduct business if you ask me.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

It's amazing how uncomfortable some people still become over a little cleavage.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That's not a little cleavage... But it makes me very comfortable

Steve


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

steve123 said:


> That's not a little cleavage... But it makes me very comfortable
> 
> Steve


Naturally, they seem to defy gravity 

In this day and age, you can get worse stuff just through the internet. The box art looks perfectly ok so I don't really understand what some people would have against it.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Perhaps Moebius should play up the controversy or at least do nothing to discourage it. Something like this could be good for kit sales. Nothing like banning a book to make it a bestseller. I can see the campaign now: "Elvira: Too Hot for Hobby Shops?"


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

paulhelfrich said:


> It's amazing how uncomfortable some people still become over a little cleavage.


I find it amusing (in a "look at them hypocrites kinda way!") that many of the late middle-age and early old-age folks who push for more and more censorship were part of the baby-boom rebellious youth demographic. 

I guess Bill Cosby was right --paraphrasing here-- ' "these are old people trying to get into Heaven!" '.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

kenlee said:


> there was a letter from the owner of Horizon with the order explaining that he personally found the box art offensive and chose not to distribute the kit.


A business man with morals? There is something you don't see every day!

As the old saying goes, if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, its probably a duck. Sorry, sounds like b/s to me.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Isn't it funny that a publicity shot that's been on calendars, greeting cards, magazine covers and countless other places is all of a sudden getting noticed because it adorns a model kit. Strange how no one complained when the same photo appeared in those other places.

On the other hand there's no such thing as bad publicity, according to Hollywood agents.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Joe Brown said:


> I find it amusing (in a "look at them hypocrites kinda way!") that many of the late middle-age and early old-age folks who push for more and more censorship were part of the baby-boom rebellious youth demographic.
> 
> I guess Bill Cosby was right --paraphrasing here-- ' "these are old people trying to get into Heaven!" '.


If there's no cleavage in heaven, I don't wanna go! :jest:


----------

